# Not a Happy Camper



## rip18 (Oct 15, 2012)

This cottonmouth was NOT a happy camper.  The only background I got to photograph him against was the road.  This fellow was only around 20" long, but I bet he struck 15" vertically while lifting his whole body 3" off the ground!

Nikon D3, 105 mm, f/8, 1/60th second, ISO 200, handheld, flash as main light, cropped to about 50% of frame.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 15, 2012)

Scarry !


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice shot...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## wvdawg (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my!  Great shot!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 15, 2012)

pretty dark brown!!  I really like snakes, awesome shop RIP!!  That one could cause you to have a bad day.


----------



## carver (Oct 15, 2012)

Very Interesting creatures,nice shot rip


----------



## ronfritz (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice one Rip.  You can keep those snakes!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 16, 2012)

So what's the reach on that lens???

Fine capture, Rip.  Glad you were getting the shot.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Oct 16, 2012)

Neat shot,but I wouldnt been using a camera


----------



## Razorback (Oct 18, 2012)

Needs MORE LENS  ...maybe a 300mm w/ about 25mm of extension tubes and I might be comfy photographing hot snakes.
Razor


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice shot, i'm amazed at how fat they are to their length. I've never seen one that brown.


----------



## hilljack13 (Oct 19, 2012)

He just in for a dental appointment.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 13, 2012)

scary


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

i wouldnt have the guts to take this pic.. cool pic though...


----------

